# Breeding JDs



## cichlasoma14 (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey

Does anyone have any tips on how to breed my JDs? *** given them pots, bogwood, afew pieces of slate to spawn on, cover etc

Is there any particular trick to it?


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

What is your temperature at?
Have you tried conditioning them with other foods such as bloodworms, earthworms, or shrimp?


----------



## cichlasoma14 (Nov 16, 2006)

No i havent conditioned them, does that 'get them in the mood' so to speak lol.

Temp is 76 f


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

Try bumpin' up the heat a bit and give them a variety of foods...and yes, it puts them in the "mood" :lol: ...worked with my oscars :wink:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Iâ€™ve had a lot of luck breeding Dempseys with:

Temp of 79~82*Fâ€¦

Lower PH than typically recommendedâ€¦

Clay Potsâ€¦

Very clean waterâ€¦

Plenty of tank space where they are the pair is the dominant force in the tankâ€¦

Feeding NLS as a staple with frozen â€˜treatsâ€™ (smaller than a meal, not in place of a meal) every other day or soâ€¦


----------



## Patrincka (Jan 21, 2008)

Take mine!!!  They won't quit breeding... First fry didn'tlast more than two weeks. Second time around (and by this point all other JD's in my tank are dead minus the two breeding...) the babies survive, they are about a month old now, and a few days ago - guess what, more babies....


----------



## mick74 (Mar 19, 2008)

good luck with the fry


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

um maybe thre still youngins try giving them time


----------

